# Building my first layout, any suggestion on how to books for beginners



## Citytrainlayout (Jul 28, 2011)

First off let me say, this forum is awesome!!!! I'm learning so much by just going through the threads.


I'm at the very early stages of the layout , havent even plan the track yet. any suggestion on which "how to books" ?

thanks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't know about books, but there's quite a bit of beginner info available online. Here's just two quick sources that come to mind ...

NMRA site ... note the beginners sub-category menu on the right ...

http://www.nmra.org/beginner/

Another good one ... a bit of a criss-crossed menu and category structure, but packed with good info ...

http://www.thortrains.net/

And, of course, our MTF forum here. Use the Search tool to hunt for specific subjects.

Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Before you drop a bunch on books, decide how much space you have to work with, what scale you want to work with and pick an era you're interested in. Those decisions will help lots before you get into details requiring books.
When I got back into model trains (HO) a few years back, I went out and grabbed every back issue of MR and RMC I could get my hands on. Now I've read most of them at least twice and have close to 40 years of back issues (150+) and nowhere to store them. I'd be glad to pass them on for the shipping charges if you're interested.
All that said, most any of the Kalmbach books are worthwhile in my opinion.
~Hap


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

First you have to figure out how much space you can devote to your RR.
Then you can figure out what scale you to build.

Do you know what scale you will try?

And if you need to know something don't be afraid to ask here.


----------



## Citytrainlayout (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks All,
Well I'm have about 4 x 8 table and I'm going with O scale, I'm fascinated with Lionel and Williams mostly because of the operating accessories too. I'm doing a modern / freelance theme. 

@ TJ I just began to scan this website but trust me I;m on it 24/7 now, thanks for the links.


----------

